# carp anglers group july fish-in



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

HI I am Gary Calton from the carp anglers group.We are having our July fish in at Cowan Lake july 9-11.Stop by and fish with us and learn how to catch the elusive carp.We will be fishing on the southeast side of the lake on Beechwood rd,right of of st.rt.350 east of clarksville.If you just wanna stop by and see what our club is about you are more than welcome to do so.We will answer any questions about baits,techniques.tackle,and other how to's.Any and all are welcome,just remember this is a catch and release event.Also you can p.m. me with any questions or email me at [email protected]


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

*
Carp Angler&#8217;s Group
Social Fish-in
Cowan Lake
July 9th 3pm to 11th noon*

Everyone is invited for this weekend of carp fishing. Dedicated anglers from across Ohio will be meeting for this 3-day social fish-in to see what Cowan Lake has to offer. This event offers the opportunity to enjoy the outdoors, socialize with other angling enthusiasts, and share carp angling tips and techniques. Have a crazy carp story to share? Curious why people would target carp? Stop by and check it out.

The Carp Angler's Group is a non-profit organization that promotes carp fishing across North America.
Goals of the Carp Angler&#8217;s Group:
&#8226;	Gain acceptance of the carp as an exciting and challenging sportfish.
&#8226;	Become better carp anglers, assist others and encourage them to join us.
&#8226;	Treat the carp with respect. Promote the release of trophy-size carp. Encourage others to do the same.
&#8226;	Most of all: go fishing, share with others, and have fun!

Click the image below to open Google maps for accurate directions.



Event host
Gary Calton
AKA Goosebuster


Ohio State Chair
Vince Shiflet



More information can be found at www.carpanglersgroup.com


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Goosebuster is on the bank, and has already landed a fish.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like it could be a good time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Any more pics from this event?? Two of my top three biggest carp has came from Cowan. There have never seemed to be many carp in this lake, but there are some very large ones. I know they get hit hard by the bowshooters.


----------



## kenfitz (Jun 11, 2007)

I was out there with Paul Binkley and his 12 year old son. It was really slow for us. We usually never have problems catching carp, but we did this weekend. I caught a 14lb fish and Paul's son caught an 8lb fish and a 10lb fish. It was fun anyway.

Later

Ken Fitzpatrick









View image in gallery​


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

About 30 anglers showed up to fish throughout the weekend and just about everyone caught, though a few anglers managed the bulk of the fish. In all likelihood, next year will have Cowan on the schedule again.

The biggest of the event was 24lb 4oz. What is your biggest from there?









More information and photos can be found here


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

TimJC said:


> About 30 anglers showed up to fish throughout the weekend and just about everyone caught, though a few anglers managed the bulk of the fish. In all likelihood, next year will have Cowan on the schedule again.
> 
> The biggest of the event was 24lb 4oz. What is your biggest from there?


That is a very nice fish. I never weighed mine but I know it was huge. I have a picture over it somewhere in a photo album back home. Next time I am back that way I will try to scan it and get it on here. I didn't hear about this event until it was over with or I would have been there for sure. I would say Cowan has the biggest carp in SW Ohio, although I did see a carp that was over 35 pounds that the DNR shocked out of Rocky Fork, in the exact area you fished years ago for the Fish-in. Unfortunatly it was milked of its eggs to feed the young muskie at the fish hatchery, and then fed to the injured raptors at the rehibilitaton facilites.


----------

